# head phones does not work in windows 8



## sanjays (Jan 14, 2011)

I jumped from xp to win8 recently. When I play some audio or video file the sound comes from the main speakers and not through the head phones. Usually, in xp the the sound comes from both the head phones as well as the speakers, and I switch off the device I'm not using. I'm sure that problem is not with the head phones as it works perfectly when I tested it again in xp. I'm using Intel 945gnt board and I dont think I installed any sound card separately. Any help here would be highly appreciated


----------



## sanjays (Jan 14, 2011)

anyone?? atleast tell me where else i could get some help on windows 8 stuff..


----------



## sanjays (Jan 14, 2011)

bump


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

> I'm using Intel 945gnt board and I dont think I installed any sound card separately. Any help here would be highly appreciated


Do you have a sound card listed in the Devices?


----------



## sanjays (Jan 14, 2011)

nope..


----------



## sanjays (Jan 14, 2011)

bump


----------

